# Boat Ramp PSA



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you park your vehicle without a trailer, for any reason, on a ramp that I am about to back down, I will stick a knife in all four of your shitty googan tires. 

Got back to the Cotton Bayou ramp and a storm running towards us. Tied the boat up with the wife and kids in the boat. Got in the truck and started to pull towards the ramp and this googan goober smoocher pulled his truck on the ramp to unload all their floaties from his buddies boat. I honked my horn and yelled. He acted like he didn't hear me. It then started to pour down. Wife and kids got drenched. I got them in the truck and then loaded the boat in the downpour while the googan boat owner sat in his shitty, gay white Dodge Ram at the porta potties. If you read this, then fuck you and fuck your googan friend, you fucking fuck stick.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

PREACH!!!!! 

Since this is a PSA, lets just make our way around the local Baldwin County Ramps. For those of you that use the launch at Josephine know that there are 12 parking spots for trucks and trailers. That's right 12!!! Rolled up to this D-bag last week. If there were would have been three other hefty guys in the parking lot I would have gladly tried to move it with man power. Common sense people, use it!

Side note: There is a single vehicle parking adjacent to this lot that is NEVER full.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

good thing he didn't upset you


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

gameaholic said:


> good thing he didn't upset you


He left with four tires filled with air.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

etrade92 said:


> PREACH!!!!!
> 
> Since this is a PSA, lets just make our way around the local Baldwin County Ramps. For those of you that use the launch at Josephine know that there are 12 parking spots for trucks and trailers. That's right 12!!! Rolled up to this D-bag last week. If there were would have been three other hefty guys in the parking lot I would have gladly tried to move it with man power. Common sense people, use it!
> 
> Side note: There is a single vehicle parking adjacent to this lot that is NEVER full.


A push bar on your truck works better than 4 guys.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> A push bar on your truck works better than 4 guys.


Are a tow strap !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sad that common decency is not so common. People are so damn selfish.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> Sad that common decency is not so common. People are so damn selfish.


Human beings are devolving. Becoming increasingly stupid and thoughtless. Not that I'm cynical. :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, no surprises there!!!!


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

20 years ago when me and my dad fished the gulf there was hardly any one at the ramps in orange beach.GS. I got to fort morgan yesterday (friday) at 7 and there had to be 50 trucks parked. Get off shore and every damn spot we went to had a boat on it. The amount of people who own boats now is crazy and the higher the numbers the better chance you come across an asshat. Cant wait till this idiotic red snapper frenzy is over.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> Sad that common decency is not so common. People are so damn selfish.


Very true, but sometimes it's hard to differentiate them from the morons that are just plain dumb as a bag of hammers.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

KnotSure said:


> Very true, but sometimes it's hard to differentiate them from the morons that are just plain dumb as a bag of hammers.





Yeah it is a hard distinction "are they aware" or "are they that selfish".


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> PREACH!!!!!
> 
> Since this is a PSA, lets just make our way around the local Baldwin County Ramps. For those of you that use the launch at Josephine know that there are 12 parking spots for trucks and trailers. That's right 12!!! Rolled up to this D-bag last week. If there were would have been three other hefty guys in the parking lot I would have gladly tried to move it with man power. Common sense people, use it!
> 
> Side note: There is a single vehicle parking adjacent to this lot that is NEVER full.


This, locked on a wheel rim will the driver a ride home to remember.
"But the driver will just put on a spare." says the peanut gallery.
Get two of this.....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

There's this at Marler Park. There's enough room inside for the driver, guess in all fairness, it's towing a trailer and sitting where the jet skis park.










Call this number for a shuttle ride!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That shuttle has call me written all over it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The Navarre Beach ramp parking lot has more than its share of selfish people.
People in the condos across the street store their boats, utility trailers and campers there and people going to the beach park their cars there.
Deputies need to start handing out tickets big time.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

MrFish said:


> If you park your vehicle without a trailer, for any reason, on a ramp that I am about to back down, I will stick a knife in all four of your shitty googan tires.





MrFish said:


> He left with four tires filled with air.



Wasn't me, nor do I give a rats ass, but with all that anger and threats of knife sticking tires, then why did the guy leave with all 4 tires inflated? :whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

CurDog said:


> Wasn't me, nor do I give a rats ass, but with all that anger and threats of knife sticking tires, then why did the guy leave with all 4 tires inflated? :whistling:


I came up with the new resolution after I got home and flushing the motor. Do you feel like you called me out or something?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Heat of the moment, we have all been there. nobody here is innocent.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Watched a googan trying to unload his boat once. He backed it down on the ramp before doing the prep he could of done and not blocked the single ramp. He finally backed into the water and then for 10 or 15 minutes he tried revving his motor in reverse blowing water up the ramp but his boat wouldn’t come off the trailer. He finally pulled up enough to get the straps off the stern and then backed it in and floated it off. It was a young man who looked like he was about to blow a gasket as he was beet red by the time he left in the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess I’m lucky but have none of those experiences that several on here talk about. If y’all get this worked up, might be time to find a new hobby. They are call public ramps for a reason, you want no issues build your own, you also better hope when you do get around to slashing tires, no one sees you, truck owner may think you’re coming after him and put you down, think hard. Why did not just load wife and kids with rain on the way, you stay with boat. I am moving from a slipped boat back to a trailer boat, appears good times are coming my way.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mahogany mill same issues, first sat of snapper season, trucks and trailers parked out on the road as we are heading in I was think to myself turn around and go home...... proceeded to the boat launch.. what do you know?! 7 of the truck and trailer spots had 2 or 3 cars parked where the folks that "obviously dont own boats" where hitching rides with their buddies to go fish.. half of them being Prius and Kias!!!!! Gotta love it so now myself, I have to walk a half mile after parking my truck and trailer out at the highway. Was in the same state of mind as MrFish when I was sweatin my ass off walking past their vehicles to get in my boat!! Decided I wasnt going to let them ruin my first trip out as I was waiting to see what kind if bs I would run into in the gulf!!! Now for those who are smart enough and have a short enough rig to pull their buddies vehicle in a parking spot and pack his truck and trailer in with them.. have at it sir you do have some sense of respect for those of us that spend out hard earned money to afford to enjoy our outdoor activities( on top of our hard earn money that uncle Sam and the state of FL take to maintain that landing)... all in all it was a good day but dont think I wasn't hoping those goons would be there loading their gay ass cars up when I had to walk back to get my truck!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm surprised that there isn't a company that isn't towing and charging for impoundment. 
Seems like there's $$$$ to be made in the summer.
But, I haven't seen any signs about getting towed/fine for parking in a trailer only spot.

Bring it up to the city/county as a revenue generator.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There are signs at the Navarre Beach ramp that say “trailer parking only” or something to that effect. I don’t remember if it mentions a fine or not.
So you have 1/4 of the space taken up by a Honda Civic while a guy in a truck pulling a 30’ trailer is looking for a spot on the highway. What is wrong with people?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't put my kids in the truck till I've pulled away and I also unload the kids before backing down. I'm pretty good at launching and recovering, but shit happens and my kids will not be in the vehicle if it goes down the ramp. It was aggravating again today. Dumbasses prepping their boat and loading while blocking the ramp. I had words with a couple of dumbasses that decided to take up 2 lanes with one pontoon. Some lady from Texas decided to tell me to relax. Her and her idiot cuck blocked a ramp to load their little shitbag dog. Googans everywhere. I wish it would change, but it's only gonna get worse.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish, what time are you launching?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m hearing you Josh. I just rode by there yesterday and it pissed me off. 

Should be a limit on how much stupid can be in one place at one time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Josh is an angry elf lately.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Josh is an angry elf lately.


Your mom hasn't been complaining.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Feels new every time I stop by.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> MrFish, what time are you launching?


Launching has been easy. We've been putting in between 5:45 and 6:30. Friday I went to pull out at 5:50 or so and today was around 2:00.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> I guess I’m lucky but have none of those experiences that several on here talk about. If y’all get this worked up, might be time to find a new hobby. They are call public ramps for a reason, you want no issues build your own, you also better hope when you do get around to slashing tires, no one sees you, truck owner may think you’re coming after him and put you down, think hard. Why did not just load wife and kids with rain on the way, you stay with boat. I am moving from a slipped boat back to a trailer boat, appears good times are coming my way.



Maybe you're the one getting everyone worked up if you have no issues with it? There is (public) boat ramp etiquette and backing your truck up, parking on the ramp and unloading everything is listed as a don't, same as parking a car in a trailer spot.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This has the potential to become a 10 pager with the looooong weekend coming up.
Almost tempted to set up the pop up canopy at Liza Jackson ramp and watch in comfort but am afraid I'll get run over by a non-trailer backer.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

tbaxl said:


> I guess I’m lucky but have none of those experiences that several on here talk about. If y’all get this worked up, might be time to find a new hobby. They are call public ramps for a reason, you want no issues build your own, you also better hope when you do get around to slashing tires, no one sees you, truck owner may think you’re coming after him and put you down, think hard. Why did not just load wife and kids with rain on the way, you stay with boat. I am moving from a slipped boat back to a trailer boat, appears good times are coming my way.


You’ll probably be the next one in everybody’s way.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of these dumbass people on the ramp these days aren’t responsible enough for a tire with any air. Let alone a boat.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Some of these dumbass people on the ramp these days aren’t responsible enough for a tire with any air. Let alone a boat.


They're the same ones driving next to you on the road too. 
And leaving shopping carts in the middle of parking lots.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat ramps should be money makers for the local law enforcement.

Talk about a target rich environment!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

60hertz said:


> Boat ramps should be money makers for the local law enforcement.
> 
> Talk about a target rich environment!


Only enforcement at Alabama ramps is Marine Resources asking about the precious snapper.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Only enforcement at Alabama ramps is Marine Resources asking about the precious snapper.


Put this at the parking lot entrance.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Only enforcement at Alabama ramps is Marine Resources asking about the precious snapper.


With your street cred and stellar reputation they’d probably make you a deputy for a day or two.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

60hertz said:


> With your street cred and stellar reputation they’d probably make you a deputy for a day or two.


I asked. They have some stupid rule about day drinking, so I passed.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I asked. They have some stupid rule about day drinking, so I passed.


Stupid rule.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> You’ll probably be the next one in everybody’s way.


Very possible I have not had a trailerable boat for several years. Life is too short to get worked up over some guy and how he launches his boat. Easy way around most of this is get there when the others are still in bead or at work, if case you have not figured it out, Saturday is the worst day to put a boat in the water this time of year. Also remember the guy you just dog cussed just because he is not as outstanding as you could be the guy that saves your life out there one day, or maybe he doesn't.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok I've been wanting to take the little boat to Galvez, beach it, and watch the festivities. This seems like an excellent weekend to do just that.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Ok I've been wanting to take the little boat to Galvez, beach it, and watch the festivities. This seems like an excellent weekend to do just that.


You need to sale seats and recover fuel and beer prices ! Easy money lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

tbaxl said:


> Very possible I have not had a trailerable boat for several years. Life is too short to get worked up over some guy and how he launches his boat. Easy way around most of this is get there when the others are still in bead or at work, if case you have not figured it out, Saturday is the worst day to put a boat in the water this time of year. Also remember the guy you just dog cussed just because he is not as outstanding as you could be the guy that saves your life out there one day, or maybe he doesn't.


Just don’t forget the fixaflat.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Just don’t forget the fixaflat.


Never, much easier to just shoot that mess in tire than actually change one. If you want to rant how about we discuss the amount of males that have no clue how to change a tire, much less swap a hub on the side of the road.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Ok I've been wanting to take the little boat to Galvez, beach it, and watch the festivities. This seems like an excellent weekend to do just that.


I just drive the 2 miles and park in a trailer spot. Sit in my chair under the oaks and watch. I told Hub he should build a crows nest or put a camera on top of the building so we can see all the fuckery from the bar.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

tbaxl said:


> Never, much easier to just shoot that mess in tire than actually change one. If you want to rant how about we discuss the amount of males that have no clue how to change a tire, much less swap a hub on the side of the road.


Your right about that. No help in site for those guys. They’ve just missed it.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I would bet that a lot of these folks giving you problems at the ramp are local, who seldom launch. There’s a lot of undeserved malice aimed at northerners here. Buttheads at my ramp Tuesday were ********. (Ya’ll)


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

outlaw1 said:


> Mahogany mill same issues, first sat of snapper season, trucks and trailers parked out on the road as we are heading in I was think to myself turn around and go home...... proceeded to the boat launch.. what do you know?! 7 of the truck and trailer spots had 2 or 3 cars parked where the folks that "obviously dont own boats" where hitching rides with their buddies to go fish.. half of them being Prius and Kias!!!!! Gotta love it so now myself, I have to walk a half mile after parking my truck and trailer out at the highway. Was in the same state of mind as MrFish when I was sweatin my ass off walking past their vehicles to get in my boat!! Decided I wasnt going to let them ruin my first trip out as I was waiting to see what kind if bs I would run into in the gulf!!! Now for those who are smart enough and have a short enough rig to pull their buddies vehicle in a parking spot and pack his truck and trailer in with them.. have at it sir you do have some sense of respect for those of us that spend out hard earned money to afford to enjoy our outdoor activities( on top of our hard earn money that uncle Sam and the state of FL take to maintain that landing)... all in all it was a good day but dont think I wasn't hoping those goons would be there loading their gay ass cars up when I had to walk back to get my truck!!!


I can no longer walk, wish I could park 1/2 mile away.


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

I do more lurking than posting on here, but I had to get in on this. BOTH public boat ramps in Orange Beach are breeding grounds for absolute fuckery. I have rarely ever come across such a concentration of inconsiderate idiots. Prep your boat before you back up to the ramp! Put the frickin plug in! Load your cooler at the house! And stop telling your googan buddies that “there’s parking for your car here.” Pro tip: There ISN’T parking for your car! And finally, recreational kayakers, the boat ramp is not a place for you and your 10 friends to gather before you paddle across the busy channel to the islands! C’mon people!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LivinTheDream said:


> I do more lurking than posting on here, but I had to get in on this. BOTH public boat ramps in Orange Beach are breeding grounds for absolute fuckery. I have rarely ever come across such a concentration of inconsiderate idiots. Prep your boat before you back up to the ramp! Put the frickin plug in! Load your cooler at the house! And stop telling your googan buddies that “there’s parking for your car here.” Pro tip: There ISN’T parking for your car! And finally, recreational kayakers, the boat ramp is not a place for you and your 10 friends to gather before you paddle across the busy channel to the islands! C’mon people!





Dang!!!! You gonna fit right in here. :thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I went down to Galvez to help a friend pull a boat this afternoon, worst I have seen it. Glad We didn’t have to park.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

If I take too long at the boat ramp next time it's because my boat hasn't seen water in 6 weeks at least. And I could be discovering a nest of critters suddenly, I will be running or swimming away.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Or you could return to the boat ramp and find a lady has decided to practice her swimming around the ramp







. Two boats on the ramp, two more arriving in a few minutes to launch and two of us ready to pull out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Wolfithius said:


> Or you could return to the boat ramp and find a lady has decided to practice her swimming around the ramp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably that kids mom that kingfish was talking about last week !


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Exercising her right to do as she pleases. If a boat/barge doesn't get her, the funk in the water back there will.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

People nowadays are unreal, the herd seriously needs thinned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep... They live and breed among us. 😳


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LivinTheDream said:


> Yep... They live and breed among us. 😳


And this time of year we import them in from other states. Just barely made it back from a beer run to Rouses.


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

And this time of year we import them in from other states. Just barely made it back from a beer run to Rouses.[/QUOTE]


Be careful out there brother - the area around that Rouses is dangerous this time of year. It’s not the heat, it’s the stupidity!


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

kanaka said:


> This, locked on a wheel rim will the driver a ride home to remember.
> "But the driver will just put on a spare." says the peanut gallery.
> Get two of this.....
> 
> View attachment 1043740


 I have a small pile of those things. Now I know what they are good for!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Zip tie on the drive shaft is pretty dang annoying. Cheap


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Very effective but in this heat is it really worth it? You’ll burn whatever exposed skin touches the pavement!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately boat launches aren't the only place fer idiots!!!


I pulled into a flea market yesterday in North GA pulling the 5th wheel. Parked at the side of the road where I could just pull out. Some jack wagon pulled right up to my front bumper!!! Luckily I could back up a few feet then cut it hard and pull out... I left one of my personal YOU ARE AN IDIOT notes on his truck!!!


I was also coming down 85 yesterday and had a BMW doing 70 in the fast lane backing everyone up... Got beside her, and she was too busy texting to drive!!! Finally passed her then she got mad and wanted to pass me so as she pulled up she was pouring milk into a sippy cup driving with her knees.


Also had countless idiots with no clue cut over on my with no signal and basically not even a car length between us....me pulling a 5th wheel!!! Folks are just idiots!!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason, your air horn broke????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wolfithius said:


> I would bet that a lot of these folks giving you problems at the ramp are local, who seldom launch. There’s a lot of undeserved malice aimed at northerners here. Buttheads at my ramp Tuesday were ********. (Ya’ll)


A few are northerners, but the vast majority of boat ramp idiots over here are from Texas. They are horrible.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Jason, your air horn broke????



Ohhhhhh no.....it got some useage!!!!!:thumbup::yes::thumbup: It was real cute when an Audi cut me off then I returned the gesture and they came up to me and went beep beep!!! They didn't like the train that rolled on em then!!!!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that ya home lets see the rest of the picts.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Now that ya home lets see the rest of the picts.



Updated....


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Try'n Hard said:


> Zip tie on the drive shaft is pretty dang annoying. Cheap


Yeah, a BIG, fat, long mfer. :laughing:
So is magically losing your tire weights. :whistling:


----------

